# Neighbor's Problem Dogs...How to Handle It.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it is better to talk to people directly unless there are legal issues invollved in which case a written record that is clear about the codes that the people and their animals are in violation of is included.

We had neighbors whose pitties were digging under our fence. One morning I found one of them on the brink of making it into our yard since she was almost able to get her shoulders through. I went to the owner's house with a shovel, told them what was happening and had them fill in the hole. I also suggested that I would not be responsible for the well being of the dog if I actually found it in my yard. Not only did they fill in the hole, but they also made efforts at better restraining the dogs (not very effective since some months later one of them charged into another neighbor's yard (no fences) and was killed by him with a blow to the head with a baseball bat, he was concerned for the safety of his elderly mother and dying wife). Even after the one dog was killed the owners remained approachable in talking about how to do right for all concerned. 

Another neighbor's dogs were heard fighting by me one day. I went over and spoke to the people who were home. They told me the dogs belonged to another member of the household. He later rang my bell and we had a decent conversation about what was happening and I offered to lend him a crate if he needed until he could find a good home for the dog that was the instigator.

Right now the problem animals near me are cats. The house across the street is undergoing a gut renovation and the residents have relocated taking their dogs, but leaving about 8 - 10 cats. As far as I can tell they are not coming regularly enough to properly husband the cats who are now looking for food and water at all the other immediate homes. Peeves has chased them out of the yard several times. One got run over by a car one evening last week when I was leaving for class (but seems to have lived). There is no one to talk to and even when they are here these weird people never talk to anyone (two brief exchanges of words in 9 years) and when pressed by some about the cats they deny responsibility for them. I am getting my trap out later today and will take however many of them I catch to the town shelter. They will probably be euthanized, but in this case it seems the humane thing to do (somebody had poisoned a bunch of them in the past). Town code and NYS law all are clear that an animal that is a danger to other animals can be PTS. Since clearly they would kill my chickens if they could I feel I am on firm ground here.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Animal abandonment was a huge issue in my former neighborhood, and it also had the highest euthanasia rate in the state. With over 100 gangs, they had many problems. It is sad, but sometimes the best you can do is collect your family (and I do include all my pets) and get out. I got tired of sleeping with a loaded twelve gage. It was no way to raise children or pets. Haven't missed it a bit.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Our young couple across the street...husband, wife, 4 very well behaved children under 12...are good neighbors - clean, quietish. But 3 years ago they bought a GSD puppy - so cute. I was a little concerned because they seemed to think it was unnecessary to tether or leash him even though the city requires such. Their home is smallish and back yard size is modest, but, hey, 4 kids and a large dog... to each his own, right? "He runs a tight ship" my husband commended.

The husband has a military related job and is gone 4 days at a stretch and I think the protection and deterrent factor of such a dog was a comfort to the wife.

Fine.

But next thing you know they have added a Neapolitan Mastiff pup.
Those two as they grew became more fierce and protective of the property together than they would have been individually imo, barking at all passersby from the window or from the backyard. And you can imagine the volume and depth of the barking.

Then came the awesome day one or the other learned to open the front door. And climb over or break through the back yard wooden fence.

For over a year we, as a neighborhood lived in fear. I took a can of mace with me to pick flowers!! So many times - 15? - the authorities were called. Or the wife would have to come home from work to put them in. No one else could get near. I presume they promised to, and made, some changes to the fence, doors, conditions in the house etc. But it went on and on.

This spring I was chatting with the neighbor next door to this couple. We had lost our two spoos and I wanted to introduce him to Rio. Their French Bulldogs had died of old age too, and they were planning to get a new puppy. And I said, I haven't seen much of the vicious activity next door - - just older kids walking the calm GSD. So, he told me they had had to put down the mastiff. That it began even threatening the babysitter. Or if husband got up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom or some such, there could be a confrontation.

I'm not sure what the next step would have been for the neighborhood if this had continued to be a threat and worry. The city would have had to step in more forcefully.

p.s. The large, beautiful, remodeled vintage home For Sale on the other side of these neighbors finally sold this Spring. Coincidence? You should have heard the racket when realtors tried to show it to prospective buyers. OMG


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I live in a condo complex, down stairs is a American Bulldog or something like it, dog is big and loud. 18 months ago this woman moved in with this dog, it's never a good sign when they are moving in that they tie off the dog to the hand rail, telling me he's friendly. Of course I tell them that they cannot tie the dog off the dog like that... all I get is grumble, grumble.

Starting in the spring the dog was left out on the deck, all day every day. Now this is a ground level unit so.... then begins the dog being tied off with an aircraft cable tie off in the open stairwell/breezeway. I complain to my management company many times, which okay she only took the dog in when people started to come home from work...grrr.... tried to explain this was dangerous to the dog's owner, that it wasn't safe, she said he has a collar and a leash that will hold him. I have tiny dogs... and when I was young, our mix breed 40 lb dog who was chained to a wall when my brother's friends were over rough housing, the dog snapped the chain and bit my brother's friend, which ended with the dog being put down.

This year she starts again with tying off the dog in the breezeway again, with a 1/2" leash.... I was about to but a bunch of my neighbors finally complained to the dog warden. The county law is dog must be on a leash, unless it is in a yard or dog park.

I haven't seen the dog since, I hear him 

Some people are idiots, and because of this when I walk my dogs I do nothing else I'm constantly on the look out for other dogs and of course cars.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed I think you misinterpreted the nature of my neighborhood. The problem dog people were exceptional not the norm. Most of the dogs in my area are quiet and well mannered. The real problem is these cats and the person who abandoned them is a very middle class white woman, not a gang banger, none of the people have been. I suppose a large part of why this woman doesn't talk to any of us is that she knows we are going to complain to her about the cats (which are not a new problem).


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

No, I did not misinterpret your neighborhood. Rather poorly, I tried to make the point that animal abandonment occurs in many neighborhoods, across class lines. I know you are talking about dealing with only individuals who are bad apples. Thank goodness.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Charmed and lily; I did not connect the two posts at all, either. 

We do not have much abandonment that I know of...but we definitely have had our share of the "Cat Lady" syndrome (be it a male or female) over the years. One I remember was a woman who would not or could not pay her water bill so the city had to eventually turn it off. In our town the garbage pickup, water, sewer are all the same service from the city. The neighbors complained of the smell. A collection of sorts took place for her when the problem became known and the city bill was paid and paid ahead. 

Some church helped her get the house and yard cleaned up. 

How many cycles of this...I forget...before the animals were taken from her, she was placed with a relative, and the house was razed.

p.s. My mother pointed out to me that she always managed to have a boyfriend.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We had a very shady neighbor who must have had an extreme reversal of fortune, because he packed up and ghosted out of the neighborhood. That would have been the happy ending except that he left behind a white Akita. For two years!!! The type of person who has a P.O. box and business numbers that are no longer in service. Someone was coming to bring food and water, how frequently, I can't say. I called Animal Control several times, but all they could do in a locked fence situation, was to leave a note. Lots of notes taped to the mailbox outside the gate...

Finally a friend of mine called a local judge she knew and somehow he penetrated the box office numbers and disconnected phones to find shady neighbor. The director of Animal Control contacted him personally and was assured that the dog was properly fed and watered and was "guarding" the (empty) premises. The last I heard was an email bulletin from our HOA that a white Akita had been found and did anyone know who it belonged to. I called and said they should consider it abandoned. Free at last, went through my mind.

What I still don't understand is why the immediate neighbors across, beside and on the same darn street were so complacent. At least I tried. Be glad if you can have a civil conversation about a problem dog in the neighborhood.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed said:


> No, I did not misinterpret your neighborhood. Rather poorly, I tried to make the point that animal abandonment occurs in many neighborhoods, across class lines. I know you are talking about dealing with only individuals who are bad apples. Thank goodness.


Got it! I have had bad neighbor issues my whole life from the people next door when I was a child through to this house and I will readily admit to being a bit sensitive in discussions of such issues. Thankfully, yes, most of my neighbors are nice, quiet and take care of their properties. This situation with the cats is very challenging and makes me very sad for the animals.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Our young couple across the street...husband, wife, 4 very well behaved children under 12...are good neighbors - clean, quietish. But 3 years ago they bought a GSD puppy - so cute. I was a little concerned because they seemed to think it was unnecessary to tether or leash him even though the city requires such. Their home is smallish and back yard size is modest, but, hey, 4 kids and a large dog... to each his own, right? "He runs a tight ship" my husband commended.
> 
> The husband has a military related job and is gone 4 days at a stretch and I think the protection and deterrent factor of such a dog was a comfort to the wife.
> 
> ...


I showed a house to buyers and across the street was 5 golden retrievers in the yard. This is a tourist are, so people were walking down the street and all 5 retrievers was running and barking. The house has been on the market 3 years and that is the the reason it is not selling. My clients loved the house but said they could not hand that racket day in and day out. If I were the seller of the house on the market I would be getting an attorney to handle this situation.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Had another pit bull puppy who grew to a great size. All of sudden poop in neighbors yard and my yard, they were letting him loose at night. During day tied with a rope outside of the shed. It happens I am the Block Captain (did not ask for it was requested to take it). Sharif been there 2 times not more pt bull. A neighbor said a car was outside and they put the dog in the car and have never seen again, thank God


----------

